# Found on twitter



## Josho (Nov 27, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/563050716592635904


----------



## taarbo (Nov 29, 2014)

we should all print and distribute this


----------



## Chris Dee (Nov 19, 2014)

I agree and give mad kudos to the driver that made this up. Eff the customer that felt he needed to tweet it to his followers.


----------



## SgtMurphy (Apr 28, 2014)

I'm neutral on the effort that goes into that, but I know that the tiny percentage of people who give me a "4/other than 5" have themselves received a 4 or below: 
If you experience a flawless ride,
and my pretty little sign doesn't convince you to give me even a small tip,
Most likely you'll get the four that maybe you're giving me,
And No injustice has been supported. 
*To my wonderful Angel Riders who pay for >my gas and coffee,
And in two nights put a Benjamin in my wallet,
My love for you is boundless.*


----------



## jaymaxx44 (Sep 19, 2014)

I like it because it's true...... Guy is a scumbag for reporting it to Uber.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

It's the truth. The passenger asks a legitimate question. Is this coming from Uber. The answer is yes. And the follow up tweets are the most important. No it's not from Uber. Yes it's 100% true.

The evil part is Uber trying to get the guy to rat out his driver by sending the receipt


----------



## jackstraww (Jan 20, 2015)

Jeeezzzz- The fun never stops with Uber ,does it ??


----------



## taarbo (Nov 29, 2014)

we should also distribute a pamphlet like that about tips not being included


----------



## Rich Brunelle (Jan 15, 2015)

I do not see anything on that flyer that said it came from Uber. I see no copyright to Uber. No information that advises people to contact Uber for additional info. Nothing that indicates it came from Uber. I do not even see Uber's logo in use. This is clearly a document prepared by someone other than Uber that wants to educate the Rider where Uber has failed to. He violated no law, no copyright, and did not give false information. So, what is the problem? This driver should be commended for going the extra distance to inform the rider of necessary information.

All of Uber's lies should be subject to mass distribution of the truth.


----------



## Just_in (Jun 29, 2014)

that's funny. Gotta say the guy who printed that got the Uber fonts right. To make it look like a letter head from Uber.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

*From the horse's mouth. I say print this and put it in the backseat. *

*Can I accept tips?*
There is no tip with Uber. The Uber experience means not having to reach for a wallet at the end of a ride. As a result, we message to riders that tipping is not required - we never want riders to feel obligated to pay extra at the end of Uber trips.

If a rider offers a tip, _*please remind that them that tipping is not necessary with Uber.*_ New riders may not know there is no need to tip with Uber, and could feel cheated if they later learn that tipping was not required. However, if the rider still insists, you should accept the tip - you earned it.

If you are driving a taxi, a tip is automatically included. The default amount is 20%, although the rider can change this through their account settings.


----------

